# Brighton Wildcamping / Night Stop



## TheBoombas

Hi I'm looking at going to Brighton this Friday night for weekend. Does anyone know of any wildcamping / overnight parking that near to town / beach or as a last resort any cheap & cheerfull cc's

The Boomba's


----------



## stewartwebr

I have seen a lot of people wild camping at the far end of Marine Parade along the sea front. It's okay after 6pm and before 8am as it's really an area for coach parking. You can also move along the parade when the restrictions start as you can park there if you pay and display.

Don't be put off by all the single men wondering around, they are not looking to break into van 8O 

You can also wild camp along the harbour road at Hove but it's a little remote.

There is also Sheepcote Valley CC Site which is a lovely site and only 10 minute walk to the marina

Enjoy!

Stewart


----------



## neilbes

If you can get on stay at Sheepcote cc site.

Much more relaxing than wild camping In Brighton.


----------



## Hymie

*TRavellers*

Hi,
Might not be so relaxing if the 60+ travellers caravans are still in the park on the Sheepcote valley approach.

I think they have been there for about 8 weeks now - i would call the site first.

Happy Travels


----------



## Andysam

You won't get bothered on Madeira Drive (on the beach), there are blokes who use the Temple there and you might even see a daisy chain! but they don't bother the vans. There are some vans there that full time. It's a 3-4 min walk from ASDA and 10 mins to the centre of Brighton. Marine Parade is the main A259 coast road it is busy day and night.

Basin Road South in Hove offers plenty of respite from road noise and there's 2 cafes nearby, but it is a 7-8 min DRIVE into Brighton.

There's also Devils's **** on the South Downs for nice scenery and a 10-15 min drive out of Brighton.

The old bill will leave you alone in all of these places, but bear in mind parking come 8am in Brighton is a nightmare and is controlled by the NCP, who are erm, prompt & efficient!


----------



## ex_moore_power

Hi,

Maderia Drive Brighton is perfect for wild camping just stay out of the bushes come sunset.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=50....842&spn=0.007199,0.029311&t=h&z=16&iwloc=near


----------



## Andysam

It's an area officially called Duke's Mound. It has a historical connection!


----------



## Andysam

Just had a look at the google map. I see there are some 'vans there already, complete with table & chairs outside.


----------

